# Ex race horse



## Eliskaxo (15 August 2018)

I'm coming here for some serious advice.
After 4 years of loaning and being at different riding schools, I decided to go ahead and buy a horse. My budget wasn't extremely high as I was only looking for something to have fun on and do a little bit of everything with - not competing. She's a 14yr 16hh OTTB and she is very sweet natured and quirky. After racing she had 2 foals and tore during her giving birth so was then put in a field for 2 years, that's when she came to me. After having 2+ years off she is taking everything in her stride. Regular walks in hand up and down quiet lanes and a little bit of trotting on the roads have really benefitted her as she is getting used to light traffic. I have started to lunge her once or twice a week but she can be a nightmare on the lunge line, bucking and rearing and bolting. Maybe it's the sandy surface that's throwing her off or the small paddock, but I'd like advice on how to bring her back into work and build her muscle before I start riding. She has not been sat on yet since I got her but she has had her back checked and been measured for a saddle. As I'm looking for a saddle I'd like ideas on how to bring her into work. Feeling slightly nervous on how she's going to react when she's being ridden if she's behaving badly on the lunge.

Thanks!


----------



## paddi22 (15 August 2018)

One of my ex racers was very difficult and was a loon on the lunge when i got him back in the day. What was brilliant for us was to get a natural horsemanship guy who came and did a session with me. He did really simple exercises with us that completely transformed the horse and me. He pointed out what my body language should be like, and how to move so the horse understood what I wanted. I went from having a loon of a lunger to one that I could literally make trot around me and halt from trot with a tiny move of my finger or head. It was really amazing and I would recommend it to anyone. It only took one session with him and I had a completely different horse after it.


----------



## Eliskaxo (15 August 2018)

paddi22 said:



			One of my ex racers was very difficult and was a loon on the lunge when i got him back in the day. What was brilliant for us was to get a natural horsemanship guy who came and did a session with me. He did really simple exercises with us that completely transformed the horse and me. He pointed out what my body language should be like, and how to move so the horse understood what I wanted. I went from having a loon of a lunger to one that I could literally make trot around me and halt from trot with a tiny move of my finger or head. It was really amazing and I would recommend it to anyone. It only took one session with him and I had a completely different horse after it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think any services like this are offered in the area I live - Lancashire UK. She's usually very calm even when we are out but she becomes so hyperactive on the lunge line.


----------



## bonny (15 August 2018)

I would stop lunging her, she&#8217;s 14, been a Mum or doing nothing for years, what is going round and round in circles going to achieve now other than annoying her ?


----------



## bonny (15 August 2018)

Maybe you need someone experienced to get on her first though or at least have someone experienced with you ......horses don&#8217;t forget being ridden and she&#8217;ll probably be fine


----------



## Cortez (15 August 2018)

bonny said:



			I would stop lunging her, she&#8217;s 14, been a Mum or doing nothing for years, what is going round and round in circles going to achieve now other than annoying her ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I dunno: balance, suppling, obedience, getting to know the sound of new owner's voice, bit of fitness, muscle building....you know - the essentials?


----------



## bonny (15 August 2018)

Cortez said:



			Oh, I dunno: balance, suppling, obedience, getting to know the sound of new owner's voice, bit of fitness, muscle building....you know - the essentials?
		
Click to expand...

That&#8217;s in an ideal world, in this case it just sounds like the mare is trying to say something ......there&#8217;s a lot to be said for hacking sometimes instead


----------



## Cortez (15 August 2018)

bonny said:



			That&#8217;s in an ideal world, in this case it just sounds like the mare is trying to say something ......there&#8217;s a lot to be said for hacking sometimes instead
		
Click to expand...

Ideal world? That's the real world as far as I know it; lunging is a useful, indeed vital, part of training/retraining/remedial, pretty much everything to do with ridden or driven horses. The horse sounds like it's trying to say "I don't have any training".


----------



## bonny (15 August 2018)

Cortez said:



			Ideal world? That's the real world as far as I know it; lunging is a useful, indeed vital, part of training/retraining/remedial, pretty much everything to do with ridden or driven horses. The horse sounds like it's trying to say "I don't have any training".
		
Click to expand...

Looks like we will have to agree to disagree !


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 August 2018)

i would say the last thing you should do is jump on and go for a hack....you dont sound very experienced (forgive me if im wrong) so i would suggest you get an experienced person to come and assess her under saddle  and maybe if all goes well you could then get on yourself.  you may also find that she is just really unbalanced and that is why she is charging round on the lunge, again maybe the experienced person could help you with that as well.....good luck


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 August 2018)

I think a lot of horses go a bit loony on the lunge I have a 14 year old Arab that is the same but ridden his totally different and doesn't do half of his antics thank God hence why I don't really lunge him that often, but saying that I like a horse to understand the concept and I teach mine voice aids on the lunge from the off.

Maybe do a few sessions a week lunging but then start riding inbetween with some short hacks and a bit of schooling and just keep it interesting for her, I find just having  lunge whip in the arena can send some horses over the edge so if your using one maybe ditch it for now and concentrate on using your voice and praise when she listens.


----------



## Eliskaxo (15 August 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			i would say the last thing you should do is jump on and go for a hack....you dont sound very experienced (forgive me if im wrong) so i would suggest you get an experienced person to come and assess her under saddle  and maybe if all goes well you could then get on yourself.  you may also find that she is just really unbalanced and that is why she is charging round on the lunge, again maybe the experienced person could help you with that as well.....good luck
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I think there was some misinterpretation. I don't hack her out, I walk her in hand up and down lanes as I don't know what she's like being ridden.


----------



## Eliskaxo (15 August 2018)

Pinkvboots said:



			I think a lot of horses go a bit loony on the lunge I have a 14 year old Arab that is the same but ridden his totally different and doesn't do half of his antics thank God hence why I don't really lunge him that often, but saying that I like a horse to understand the concept and I teach mine voice aids on the lunge from the off.

Maybe do a few sessions a week lunging but then start riding inbetween with some short hacks and a bit of schooling and just keep it interesting for her, I find just having  lunge whip in the arena can send some horses over the edge so if your using one maybe ditch it for now and concentrate on using your voice and praise when she listens.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you I'm also starting to think it's the lunging whip that's putting her off. I've never used it incorrectly but I think it may be the thought of something trailing behind her that's causing her to act up.


----------



## gentle (15 August 2018)

This sounds potentially a dangerous situation for you.. it sounds as though being on the lunge is triggering her flight/fight reactions.. could it be that she is fresh and full of energy so using these sessions to let off steam? or. do You think she is genuinely scared of the lunge line.. being away from you and the lunge whip? perhaps go back to introducing her to the line and allow it to go a bit longer and don't use the lunge whip. give lots of pats and reassurance. even treats.. Maybe assess diet or give her access to an area she can play and You are not part of that. and deal with her when she is more settled....

if she has some bolt in her. i certainly wouldn't risk getting on her back until you are sure she understands 'stop' 'halt' and each aid and what is motivating this behavior. i wish you well.


----------



## gentle (15 August 2018)

sorry. forgot this... assuming you have had her teeth checked. back. etc.. to eliminate this causing these flight reactions..?


----------



## millikins (15 August 2018)

Does she even understand what you are asking? Are racehorses lunged as part of their breaking in? (Genuine question as I have no idea)


----------



## be positive (15 August 2018)

millikins said:



			Does she even understand what you are asking? Are racehorses lunged as part of their breaking in? (Genuine question as I have no idea)
		
Click to expand...

They may be briefly but only to get them going early on, long reining would be more commonly used and it could be over 12 years ago anyway plenty of time to forget.
Some of the comments have been rather unhelpful to the OP who has probably taken on something way outside of her experience that does need to go back to basics, suggestions of getting on and hacking are frankly ridiculous, horses may not forget how to be ridden but this is an exracehorse who may have no idea how to walk quietly down a road on her own and having had years off really does need to be given a decent chance to get it right.
I think the OP is too sensible to just get on and I would suggest getting someone in to help get her going, a lesson or two from an experienced trainer would be useful, they can see if lunging is an option for now, whether long reining would be better and  suggest a plan to get to the getting on stage, make sure you are not alone when you do get on and spend plenty of time teaching her to stand by a block, most racehorses are mounted on the move and find standing still very odd, time spent on that will not be wasted.


----------



## millikins (15 August 2018)

be positive said:



			They may be briefly but only to get them going early on, long reining would be more commonly used and it could be over 12 years ago anyway plenty of time to forget.
Some of the comments have been rather unhelpful to the OP who has probably taken on something way outside of her experience that does need to go back to basics, suggestions of getting on and hacking are frankly ridiculous, horses may not forget how to be ridden but this is an exracehorse who may have no idea how to walk quietly down a road on her own and having had years off really does need to be given a decent chance to get it right.
I think the OP is too sensible to just get on and I would suggest getting someone in to help get her going, a lesson or two from an experienced trainer would be useful, they can see if lunging is an option for now, whether long reining would be better and  suggest a plan to get to the getting on stage, make sure you are not alone when you do get on and spend plenty of time teaching her to stand by a block, most racehorses are mounted on the move and find standing still very odd, time spent on that will not be wasted.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you BP, I hope OP takes your advice. And having re read my post, it reads as much sharper than intended, wasn't trying to criticise OP.


----------



## Eliskaxo (16 August 2018)

gentle said:



			This sounds potentially a dangerous situation for you.. it sounds as though being on the lunge is triggering her flight/fight reactions.. could it be that she is fresh and full of energy so using these sessions to let off steam? or. do You think she is genuinely scared of the lunge line.. being away from you and the lunge whip? perhaps go back to introducing her to the line and allow it to go a bit longer and don't use the lunge whip. give lots of pats and reassurance. even treats.. Maybe assess diet or give her access to an area she can play and You are not part of that. and deal with her when she is more settled....

if she has some bolt in her. i certainly wouldn't risk getting on her back until you are sure she understands 'stop' 'halt' and each aid and what is motivating this behavior. i wish you well.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she's scared of the lunge line as the first time I lunged her without a whip she went really well and spooked rarely. I think it may be the whip that is triggering the reaction but I will try to lunge her without a whip tomorrow and give you guys an update. Yes it's her bolting which is putting me off riding her as she will go from a trot into a rapid canter without any aids at all. She listens to 'stand' from a trot and a walk when I release pressure on the lunge line so her stopping is not an issue. It's mainly the fact that she speeds up really quickly without me asking. Maybe it's the small sand paddock I'm lunging her in so she doesn't have enough space?


----------



## Eliskaxo (16 August 2018)

gentle said:



			sorry. forgot this... assuming you have had her teeth checked. back. etc.. to eliminate this causing these flight reactions..?
		
Click to expand...

She has had both back and teeth checked and goes well in-hand in a bridle. From my perspective it's not a reaction from fear or stress its very much her being excited and wanting to canter canter canter


----------



## Eliskaxo (16 August 2018)

millikins said:



			Does she even understand what you are asking? Are racehorses lunged as part of their breaking in? (Genuine question as I have no idea)
		
Click to expand...

When she came off the track she was being lunged every once in a while by her trainer, other than that she spent most of her time in a field.


----------



## Eliskaxo (16 August 2018)

be positive said:



			They may be briefly but only to get them going early on, long reining would be more commonly used and it could be over 12 years ago anyway plenty of time to forget.
Some of the comments have been rather unhelpful to the OP who has probably taken on something way outside of her experience that does need to go back to basics, suggestions of getting on and hacking are frankly ridiculous, horses may not forget how to be ridden but this is an exracehorse who may have no idea how to walk quietly down a road on her own and having had years off really does need to be given a decent chance to get it right.
I think the OP is too sensible to just get on and I would suggest getting someone in to help get her going, a lesson or two from an experienced trainer would be useful, they can see if lunging is an option for now, whether long reining would be better and  suggest a plan to get to the getting on stage, make sure you are not alone when you do get on and spend plenty of time teaching her to stand by a block, most racehorses are mounted on the move and find standing still very odd, time spent on that will not be wasted.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this completely. Although she is fine in light traffic she does not react well to helicopters going past or trucks and does spook often - she is a thoroughbred after all. I would never just get on her and hope for the best which is why I'm taking things slow and asking for advice. I'm not sure bringing in a trainer or getting 'professional help' is necessary as I have heard its a waste of time and money when I can help her on my own. I don't see her as dangerous, the main thing here is introducing her to everything slowly and teaching her things at her own pace. My YO have been very helpful meanwhile and my saddle fitter thinks she will be fine being walked around in a saddle when she was trying some on her.


----------



## DabDab (16 August 2018)

I wouldn't say that getting in a professional is a waste of time/money necessarily, but getting in the wrong one is, and I know it can really difficult to find the right person. Maybe the yo can help you with the lunging side of things? 

Race horses really don't go in circles much and she's had two babies since she was last in any kind of work so probably just finds it really difficult. And thoroughbreds are generally genetically hardwired to move quicker when they get troubled by anything (be that sideways quicker, or forwards or upwards, or multiple directions at once ). So you're probably going to have to take a fair amount of time just slowing things down and gradually building up her strength and confidence. So I would start with just walking in the school, just taking the time to get her to start thinking about bending to one side and the other and focussing on getting a really consistent walk rhythm.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 August 2018)

bonny said:



			Looks like we will have to agree to disagree !
		
Click to expand...

The level of madness it is to say dont lunge to a clearly Inexperienced new owner with the horse she describes is hard to fathom do you want her to get hurt !

OP you will have to teach your horse to lunge she needs to go through a Rebacking process  .
You need to get someone experianced to help you and perhaps a good book would help for lunging the book I would say to try is all about lunging by Paul Fielder its not expensive particularly for someone taking in the care and return to work of a 14 yo TB which is not going to be cheap .
You need a bridle ( a Micklem bridle is perfect ) a line  and a roller with plenty of rings at different heights and a lunge whip .
You need to be careful to pad the top of roller well where it passes over the horses back a folded saddle cloth will do the job .
I obviously have not seen the horse but without seeing I would advise that you start walking round the school .
Get moving yourself dont think about standing in the middle of the circle you need to have the horse just a little away from you about five feet is fine at first .
You need to get her walking straight with you by her shoulder and you need to learn how to position yourself , you may find it easier to use a dressage whip at this stage its easier to manover .
So you learn to walk straight,  round a curve , walk in big circles and you teach her to stop and stand .
You choose the voice commands you are going to use walk on , whoa , stand ( you can use treats for standing if you choose ) good girl , aa my word for dont be naughty and NO no is dont to that .
It does not matter what you use but you need to use them consistently and try not to talk very much at this stage .
I would try very long side reins set between the elbow and where the bottom of the saddle would be .
Once you get her  walking and halting well you then move on to trotting but you a while of doing stage one first .
I would also teach her to stand patiently by the mounting block I would use treats for this and always feed them on the off side ( becaus even thats a good way to get them to stand close to the block mounting later on )if you can get a friend to help Get her standing and get on the block so she learns to stand with you above her and you can stroke her back and sides on both sides , do this gradually dont give her a shock .
You need to being doing this walk lunging  twice or better three times a day twenty minutes a session .
You can also walk lunge around the yard if its suitable .
Once you have her under better control you can add walking over single poles dotted about the school to help start to improve her eye  to hoof  coordination .
You need to get walking at her natural walk speed and in Tbs this can cover a lot of ground you will get fit .
You are looking for her to lower her neck and head forwards with her jowl open and you need to aim for her to be overtracking with her hind feet steeping in front of the prints made by her front ones .
Her back and her abdominal muscles are going to be very very weak its going to take time .
You have a lot to do before you are going to on her back .
She needs to be calm and confident on the lunge doing trot and walk properly before you think of the next stage .
I would be getting a dentally qualifed vet to her teeth and a ACPAT qualified Physio to check her over sooner rather than later .
The I cannot think why you would choose this horse in the position you describe but I wish you all the best with her .


----------



## D66 (16 August 2018)

Eliskaxo said:



			I agree with this completely. Although she is fine in light traffic she does not react well to helicopters going past or trucks and does spook often - she is a thoroughbred after all. I would never just get on her and hope for the best which is why I'm taking things slow and asking for advice. I'm not sure bringing in a trainer or getting 'professional help' is necessary as I have heard its a waste of time and money when I can help her on my own. I don't see her as dangerous, the main thing here is introducing her to everything slowly and teaching her things at her own pace. My YO have been very helpful meanwhile and my saddle fitter thinks she will be fine being walked around in a saddle when she was trying some on her.
		
Click to expand...

while it can be easy to take a quiet pony or horse through the backing and riding away process, the advantage of getting professional help is that they can see problems developing and have the experience to nip them in the bud.  You already have an issue in that your horse won't lunge quietly - an experienced professional will help you find out the gaps in its education, hopefully with out anyone getting hurt.


----------



## ponyparty (16 August 2018)

OP, for perspective, my horse - who has been a ridden horse his whole life - could be an absolute idiot on the lunge, motorbiking around, breaking free, bucking and farting and generally winding himself up. 
I did a bit every day, ignored bad behaviour, encouraged good. He is (or was) also quite reactive to the whip. I also did some groundwork.
I was lunging him daily at one point, on advice from my vet - I wouldn't usually do this, it puts too much strain on the joints going round in small circles. It was at this point that he seemed to click though, and realise what was being asked of him; he would then work sensibly straight away, rather than needing to have a hoon around and behave like an idiot for 10 mins first! 

I definitely second getting someone experienced in to help; but a horse being silly on the lunge doesn't necessarily mean it will be silly doing everything else. It's just a matter of training, and patience. Try groundwork as well as lunging - get a classically trained instructor in to help you, give you a few lessons. Long reining is beneficial but it's not as easy as it looks/sounds; I do it with my horse once or twice per week (as he's not ridden at the moment) but I don't think I'm that good at it and I do worry that I could confuse him. I guess like everything it takes practice - I'd advise getting someone in to show you how to do it correctly if you want to have a go.


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 August 2018)

Eliskaxo said:



			Sorry I think there was some misinterpretation. I don't hack her out, I walk her in hand up and down lanes as I don't know what she's like being ridden.
		
Click to expand...

 i was making the point as another poster had suggested you get on and hack her out and i wanted to be sure that you didnt take that advice as you are doing the right thing by lunging and groundwork.  i still think you would benefit from some professional help just to help with the lunging and eventually being ridden..


----------

